# How many times a night to let out



## Littleone (Feb 18, 2014)

Our gsm is in her large crate in her memory foam bed for 12 hours at night. (Do not worry, she is exercised and stimulated during her awake hours as I do not work). She is almost 4 months. She goes in at 6:30pm and I let her out to potty at 7:45pm and then 5am (used to be about 3 or 4am). She has been doing well with this. Should I stick with this for a while or start to stretch this out? Just go to a midnight let-out?


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

Our almost 6 month old goes out around 9:30 p.m. and then into the crate and gets up about 5:30 or 5:45 a.m.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

My husband and I take our girl out at 9:00pm.... Then not again until 6:30-7:00am. She sleeps in bed with us, and sleeps well through the night.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't crate my girls, or Russell, at that age until I went to bed about 10-11pm, and then when I got up at 6:00am. So out at 11pm and out again at 6am.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Littleone said:


> Our gsm is in her large crate in her memory foam bed for 12 hours at night. (Do not worry, she is exercised and stimulated during her awake hours as I do not work). She is almost 4 months. She goes in at 6:30pm and I let her out to potty at 7:45pm and then 5am (used to be about 3 or 4am). She has been doing well with this. Should I stick with this for a while or start to stretch this out? Just go to a midnight let-out?


I actually think that 12 hours is a LONG time to make a puppy wait. The longest my adults wait is 8 hours, night til morning.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I actually think that 12 hours is a LONG time to make a puppy wait. The longest my adults wait is 8 hours, night til morning.


So actually she has to hold it for about 9 hours but she is crated total for 12 hours. I think that is do-able.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a 4 month old who plays until about 9:30/10pm and then falls asleep (he's not crate while I'm home unless I'm in bed). Often I don't go to bed until 11 and about that time he wakes up and plays again while I'm getting ready for bed, then he goes out right before. Lately he's been holding it until about 5:30am. As soon as he can hold it all night (I sleep until 7) he doesn't have to sleep in a crate. As it is, he doesn't seem to mind. He doesn't fuss and if he has to go out at 5:30 he goes right back into his crate on his own.


----------



## Littleone (Feb 18, 2014)

Our last dog, a pug, held it for 12+ without a problem for years. She did not seem bothered by it in the least. If she had showed signs of it bothering her, I would have changed it in an instant. Same with this pup. I am going to see if she can make it from 7:45pm to 6am as per vet suggestion. If she has an accident, we will go back to what we have right now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i got my pup whenhe was 10 weeks old. overnight he
was out every 2 hours. as he got older he was out every
3 hours and so on.

during the day he was out every 15 minutes and became
every 1/2 hour and that became every hour and so on.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That seems like a long time for a 4 month old. Why do you put her in her crate that early?


----------



## Maria123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Should I keep my 7 week old pup indoors or keep him outside it won't stop sooking after 11-12am I just recently picked her up can any one give me some advise please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I leave my puppies out until 10-11pm, then outside once before bed and usually up at 6. My Malinois had problems holding it for longer than a few hours initially, so I would set an alarm for every 3 hours to take her out until she could hold it through the night.


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i got my pup whenhe was 10 weeks old. overnight he
> was out every 2 hours. as he got older he was out every
> 3 hours and so on.
> 
> ...



This is the schedule we had....the book I read said the puppy can hold their peepee an hour for every month old they are....ours were 9 weeks when we got them, so we went out every two hours to start with...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maria123 (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not the toilet that's getting us worried it's the crying and sooking should we indoor her for a couple of weeks then take her out or will she get used to sleeping indoors and hate going outside..... I really want to get a full nights sleep but she crystal nearly whole night till morning... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That seems like a long time for a 4 month old. Why do you put her in her crate that early?


Why is in the crate so early in the evening? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> That seems like a long time for a 4 month old. Why do you put her in her crate that early?


I want to know why she's in her crate so early as well?

My GSD slept in a crate at night from 10pm or 11pm until 5am from the time he was 11 weeks old until he was 6 months old. We woke up every couple of hours to take him outside to potty until he was about 14 weeks old. He was not crated during the day until he was 10 months old because my ex was unemployed and home all day.

My Dalmatian puppy has been crate free at night since he was 11 weeks old. I woke up every 4 hours to take him out to potty until he was about 14 weeks old. He is only crated during the day for 8.5 hours while I am at work.


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

I have never crated my pup ever, but that's my preference. During the night she sleeps for 12 hours, she's 6 months now and has never had an accident upstairs. She whines if she needs to go.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Gunner is 16 weeks, he goes to bed (bed beside our bed) at 8:30, out again at 1:00ish and up at 5:00. I can't hold my pee all night so I don't expect him to either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Maria123 said:


> Should I keep my 7 week old pup indoors or keep him outside it won't stop sooking after 11-12am I just recently picked her up can any one give me some advise please
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What does "sooking" mean? Also, is this a male or a female? It doesn't really matter, but in that one sentence you referred to your puppy as "him", "her", and "it". 

In any case, no - I would not keep a 7 week old puppy outside. There's nothing wrong with your puppy getting used to sleeping indoors. Our dogs have always slept indoors their entire lives. None of them have ever hated going outside.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I took Rusty out sometimes 2-3 times from 11pm - 5am. I only had to do it for a couple of weeks. He was actually very easy to potty train and good about giving me cues he had to go. I was afraid he would want to stay on this schedule several times a night going out - but it really did only last a couple of weeks and he started to hold it longer. Good luck


----------



## AnnaBee (Mar 19, 2021)

Our pup Sole had her first full night without going out from 11om - 6am. Earlier than we would like but it's a good start! We don't crate her just put her in the kitchen overnight, and she usually has an accident because is isn't vocal when she needs to go just sits by the door which obviously doesn't wake us up! She tends to be more vocal about being lonely than needing to pee! She has been pretty easy to potty train so far though so once she can consistently hold long enough it will be OK. It seems to vary so much dog to dog, just like people I guess. She is 11 weeks BTW.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread @AnnaBee all those dogs are house trained by now....I hope


----------



## AnnaBee (Mar 19, 2021)

WNGD said:


> 7 year old thread @AnnaBee all those dogs are house trained by now....I hope


Whoops!


----------

